# Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005



## Nordangler (2. Dezember 2005)

Nun ist der letzte Monat des Jahres angebrochen. Ich hoffe, das auch diesen Monat noch einiges an Silber aus der Ostsee gezogen wird. 
Ansonsten wünsche ich euch allen eine besinnliche, vorweihnachtliche Weihnachtszeit.

Sven


----------



## HAVSEI (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Morgen geht die Jagt los!!! #: 

Mit 2 anderen Boardies will ich es probieren, 
also drückt uns die Daumen.:m 

Tschüss|wavey:


----------



## salmohunter (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*



			
				HAVSEI schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen geht die Jagt los!!! #:
> 
> Mit 2 anderen Boardies will ich es probieren,
> also drückt uns die Daumen.:m
> ...


 
Wow...bei dem Arschkalten Wetter anne Küste... das ist ne stramme Leistung #6 
dann mal n dickes Petri zum #:


----------



## AndreasG (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*



			
				salmohunter schrieb:
			
		

> Wow...bei dem Arschkalten Wetter anne Küste... das ist ne stramme Leistung #6



Arschkalt ist es doch erst wenn die Ostsee zufriert |supergri , ich bin am We auch wieder im und auf (BB) dem Wasser unterwegs.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Blex (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*



			
				AndreasG schrieb:
			
		

> Arschkalt ist es doch erst wenn die Ostsee zufriert |supergri , ich bin am We auch wieder im und auf (BB) dem Wasser unterwegs.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Genau! - Erst wenn die Blinker auf dem Wasser liegenbleiben!|supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

@ Alex

so in etwa |supergri |supergri |supergri 






oder doch eher so ....






Sonntag geht's ans Wasser  |wavey:


----------



## salmohunter (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Ich glaubs ja nicht, irgendwie seid ihr alle n bisschen gaga...#r... 
.... aber wenn ich so nah an den Trutten wohnen würde wie ihr wär ich jetzt auch dabei...:c
aber lasst mir ein paar Mefos über, nächste Woche greife ich auch an..egal wie das Wetter wird..#6


----------



## JunkieXL (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

jap ich auch morgen gehts los


----------



## Christian D (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Werd mich heut auch in die Fluten stürzen. Hab da so eine neue Geheimwaffe in Form eines schmucken Wobblers dabei. Soll nur MeFos über 70cm fangen...|supergri 

Aber egal, denn rein statistisch gesehen bin ich so nah an der nächsten Mefo wie nie zuvor.#6


----------



## salmohunter (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*



			
				Christian D schrieb:
			
		

> Werd mich heut auch in die Fluten stürzen. Hab da so eine neue Geheimwaffe in Form eines schmucken Wobblers dabei. Soll nur MeFos über 70cm fangen...|supergri
> 
> Aber egal, denn rein statistisch gesehen bin ich so nah an der nächsten Mefo wie nie zuvor.#6


 
Ist ja Goil..son Teil will ich auch haben...
ist an dem Wobbler ein Schild mit Beissverbot für unter 70iger Mefos dran ?? 
Ich warte dann gespannt auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## Fischbox (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*



			
				salmohunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja Goil..son Teil will ich auch haben...
> ist an dem Wobbler ein Schild mit Beissverbot für unter 70iger Mefos dran ??
> ...



Ich habe nur solche Blinker, aber leider sind nie Ü70er in der Nähe wenn ich gerade meine Rute schwinge.#c


----------



## TankMan (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Moin, moin,
war heute in einem Anfall von MeFo Wahn und Entzugserscheinungen kurzentschlossen los.
*Datum*: 04.12.2005
*Wo*: Ostsee, Kieler Bucht, Steilküste Stohl
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: Sprökis, Kinetic Salty, Hansen Flash
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: laut BSH S(S)O, Stärke 3, z.T. stärker
*Himmel*: wolkig
*Uhrzeit*: 08.00 bis 11.00 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: 1,5 - 3°C
*Wasserstand*: normal, wellig
*Sicht (Wasser):* aufgewühlt, viele Schwebteile, am Ufer z.T. "Brühe"
*Wassertemp*.: 6 - 7° C
*Wer*: ich
*Fisch*:Obwohl die Bedingungen eigentlich gut waren: nichts! Zwei andere Mefo-Hunter sind etwas später erschienen, allerdings Richtung Dänisch Nienhof gestiefelt, vielleicht hatten die Jungs mehr Glück. 

Björn


----------



## Christian D (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

So, grad wieder zu Haus. Mein Spezialwobbler hat leider keine Trutta überzeugen können, aber auch der Snaps und der Spöki liefen durch Forellenleeren Raum..... 

War heut gar nicht so kalt im Wasser. die letzten male hats mehr gebrannt an Fingern und füßen. heut waren in der Lübecker bucht ne Menge Tobse unterwegs, jedoch von Mefos keine Spur.


----------



## havørred (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Wo: ............
Wann: 4.12.05
Uhrzeit: 16 Uhr
Köder: Blech ohne Ende
Fisch: 2 Mefos, beide released! Eine war ca 23cm |supergri und die andere so 35:c
         Naja, bald is es so kalt dass auch die dicken Brummer in die Förden
         ziehen:m
Gruss
Janne


----------



## salmohunter (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*



			
				Christian D schrieb:
			
		

> So, grad wieder zu Haus. Mein Spezialwobbler hat leider keine Trutta überzeugen können, aber auch der Snaps und der Spöki liefen durch Forellenleeren Raum.....
> 
> War heut gar nicht so kalt im Wasser. die letzten male hats mehr gebrannt an Fingern und füßen. heut waren in der Lübecker bucht ne Menge Tobse unterwegs, jedoch von Mefos keine Spur.


 
Ich habs ja geahnt Du musst das ü70 Schild auch nicht abmachen sonst spielt der Wobbi nicht richtig. :m 

Genau aus diesem Grund nehme ich lieber meine Flieschen die sehen so geil aus das man am liebsten selbst reinbeissen möchte   
Aber nichts desto Trotz beim nächsten Mal wirds bei Dir schon klappen  
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Christian D (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Ach, das lässt man dran? vielleicht sollt ich das nächste mal auch den Haken dranlassen!|supergri


----------



## JunkieXL (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Wo: Kühlungsborn/Rieden/Bugspitze....halt die ganze bekannte Strecke
Wann: 13.30-16.00
Köder: alles in der Box
Fisch: NULL, 0 das JAhr ist zum K***** nach meiner Großen im Frühjahr die mir leider 2m vorm Kescher Ausgestiegen ist konnte ich dies  Jahr noch nicht eine einzige überlisten *hmpf*


----------



## pohlk (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Wann: Samstag 03.12.2005
Wer: HAVSEI, MeFoAngler, Pohlk und ein Nicht-Boardi
Wo: Dranske
Köder: alles....
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Wassertiefe: 0,5 - 2 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: drehend, Stärke 3-5 meist aber ablandig
Himmel: wolkig
Uhrzeit: 07.00 bis 11.30 Uhr
Lufttemperatur: 1°C
Wasser: Stand normal, klar

Samstag früh, es ist 5 Uhr.
In der Nacht hatte ich mit einem Ohr immer noch dem Wind gelauscht, aber wie es der Wetterbericht vorrausgesagt hatte, sollte es so bleiben wie es schon am Freitag war.
Also Sch......:r 
Egal, voller Tatendrang in die Klamotten geschmissen, fix noch ein paar Stullen geschmiert, den Hund rausgebracht und los gehts.
Am Treffpunkt angekommen war ich der Letzte, wie auch immer das passieren konnte? |kopfkrat 
Kurz gegenseitig vorgestellt, ab in die Auto's und auf nach Rügen.
Es fing alles schon "gut" an, wir verfuhren uns gleich zum Anfang, obwohl man diese Strecke schon mehr als 1000 mal gefahren ist. Also umgedreht und weiter.
An der ersten Stelle angekommen (Drewoldke), war uns allen schon klar das es hier nichts werden würde. Wellen über Wellen, die sich mit Schaumköpfen am Strand brachen.
Ins Auto und weiter, aber wohin?
Kreptitz! Genau.
Dort angekommen betrachteten wir die Lage.
Naja, wellig ist es ja schon, aber egal, das wird schon klappen.
Rein in die Klamotten und die Steilküste runter.
Die Stelle war zum angeln totale Sahne, riesen Steine im Wasser und kaum ein Fleck Sand zu sehen.
MeFoAngler sagte noch zu mir: "Pass bloß auf die Steine auf, die sind extrem rutschig" und was passiert? Richtig, keine 10m im Wasser erwischte ich einen Stein über den ich mit meinen 1,86m Körpergröße nicht rüberkam. 
Zum Glück wurde es kein Vollbad, sondern nur ein nasser Arm. #q 
Nach ca. 1 Stunde entschieden wir uns doch eine andere Stelle aufzusuchen, es war einfach zu gefährlich bei diesen Wellen.

Nächster Anlaufpunkt war Dranske, dort war das Angeln endlich möglich.
Und jetzt mache ich es kurz.
Wir waren also mit 4 Mann im Wasser, angelten noch 2 Stunden und haben nicht einen Biss bekommen.
Zur Krönung des Tages verlor ich noch meinen neu gekauften Spöket.
:v :v :v 
Aber das schreckt uns nicht ab, die nächste Tour ist schon geplant :m 

An der Stelle nochmal einen schönen Gruß an HAVSEI und den MeFoAngler.

Tschüss |wavey:


----------



## HAVSEI (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Moin, Moin.

Das war schon ein erfahrungsreicher Angeltag, der Samstag. #6 
pohlk hat unsere erste MeFo-Tour perfekt beschrieben. #r

Auch wenn es nicht gleich mit Fisch geklappt hat lassen wir uns nicht unterkriegen. Jeder fängt mal klein an und muß sich seine Sporen erst verdienen. Vielleicht haben die anderen Boardi´s an diesem Wo.ende ja mehr Erfolg gehabt?

@pohlk: Lass den Kopf wegen dem Spöket nicht hängen .
            Poseidon hat´s gesehen und wird bei der nächsten Tour an 
#a    dich denken. Grüsse an alle.


----------



## carphunterandy (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Hy Leute!
Lasst euch nicht über meinen Namen täuschen. Im Winter wechsle ich vom Carphunting zum Mefofischen!

Also: Wann: Sa
        Wo:    Arkona
        Angler: 7
        Köder: Blinker/Wobbler
        Wetter: optimal - leicht angetrübtes wasser und gut welle drauf
        Zeit:   09:45 bis 16:00
        Fisch: ab 15:30 3 bisse-2 dorsche gefangen 1er verloren         
                 keine Mefos

        Wann: So
        Wo: östl. Arkona
        Köder: Fliege und s.o.
        Wetter: leicht angetrübt, wenig wind aber gut welle
        Zeit: 09:00 bis 12:00
        Angler: 2
        Fisch: 1 mefo ist in wurfweite gesprungen -  nix gebissen

Aber egal - war trotzdem suppi - im Januar bin ich wieder oben - juhu


----------



## FreeLee (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Moin Moin, 

wir wollen nun auch endlich mal den Bann brechen, und am Donnerstag und ev. auch am Freitag die MeFos ärgern.

Nun meine Frage: Habt Ihr bevorzugte Tageszeiten, zu denen Ihr die MeFos am liebsten ärgert??? Ziel soll am Donnerstag der Strand von Meschendorf sein. Als Köder sehen wir 28g Spökets vor, in allen möglichen Farben. Macht das Sinn, oder ist Blech besser???

Sagt mal was dazu. ...


----------



## Schleuse (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Hi Leute,

ich war mit Kollg. Nobbse mal wieder auf Fehmarn,
hier das Ergebniss;

*Wann*: 01. - 04.12.05
*Wer:* Nobbse, Schleuse*
Wo:* Fehmarn (KD,WMD)
*Köder:* Gladsaxs, Snaps, Spöket usw.
*Angelmethode:* Watfischen
*Wind:* SO 3-4
*Wetter:* Sonnig - Bedeckt + Regen
*Zeit: *10.00 - 17.00 Uhr
*Sicht(Wasser):* klar
*Fisch:* Nobbe hat 3 Mefo's raus (48, 50, und 60 cm)  und eine "Big Mama" im Drill verloren.
Ich bin leider Schneider geblieben.

Auf den Bildern ist die  60'er zu sehen... #6










PS: Fangzeit war zwischen 13.00 und 15.00 Uhr!


----------



## salmohunter (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

@ Schleuse & Nobbse 
na endlich mal was positives herzlichen ( und etwas neidvollen ) Glückwunsch euch beiden.
So habe ich mir das für nächste Woche wenn ich angreife bei mir auch vorgestellt. 
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Marcus van K (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Wunderschönen guten Abend,

nach Langer Durststrecke hat es bei mir auch endlich mal wieder Gezappelt.

Dabei fing es wieder Typisch für mich an. Wieder n biss versaut weil ich mal wieder mit meinen Gedanken woanders war.
Dann noch den Totschläger irgendwie Verloren, und als ich dann noch sah wie ne fette Silberne Flanke ca 10 Meter vor meinen Füssen wieder abdrehte hätte ich am liebsten meine Rute hinterhergeschmissen...........|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Datum 2.12.
Zeit 1300-1600
Methode Watt/Spinnfischen
Köder alles quer beet
Wassertemp ca 7
Lufttemp 0 bis -2
Wind 3-4 N NO
Wer Ich alleine
Fang eine Mefo so gerade 47cm

Dann war ich heut morgen vor der Schicht nochmal los und hab noch ne kleine von ca 35cm erwischt die aber wieder schwimmen und wachsen darf.
Hatte noch 2 bisse, konnte aber keinen verwandeln.

Pics hab ich zwar auch aber irgendwie spinnt mein Programm und ich bekomm sie nicht kleiner zum mitschicken, beim nächsten mal halt....

Hoffe nun ist endlich der Knoten Geplatzt und es wird n fetter Winter.....


----------



## salmohunter (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Jau macht weiter so..lockt die Trutten schön für mich an..den Rest mach ich dann schon 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Schleuse (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*



			
				salmohunter schrieb:
			
		

> So habe ich mir das für nächste Woche wenn ich angreife bei mir auch vorgestellt.
> Gruß Dieter


Na wenn's bei dir genau so läuft wie bei mir...|uhoh:|rolleyes
aber, dabei sein ist alles - und einer muß ja die Fotos schießen


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

@ Schleuse und Marcus van K #h 

|schild-g  zu diesen toller Erlebnissen. #6
Noch weiterhin viel Erfolg. :m


----------



## salmohunter (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Tzääää.. ich will fischen und nicht Bildchen knipsen...nichts wird einem gegönnt hier...  Saubande....


----------



## Nordangler (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Werde morgen mittag einmal in der Geltinger Bucht es versuchen, die Mefos zu überlisten.
Vieleicht hat ja jemand Lust mit zu kommen.
Angelzeit ab ca. 13.30 Uhr bis ca 18.00 Uhr

Sven


----------



## pohlk (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

@ Nordangler

Ich komme zwar nicht mit, aber ich werde es heute ab mittag auch nochmal probieren. 
Irgendwann muß es ja klappen.#:

Viel Glück wünsch ich Dir :m


----------



## HAVSEI (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Moin, Moin Kollegas!

Wir (pohlk + HAVSEI) werden heute zwischen 13.00 - 18.00 Uhr nochmals versuchen die MeFo´s auf Rügen zu ärgern. #6  :m 
Wir werden es in Kreptitz probieren und im Anschluß gleich noch ein paar Watti´s baden. Mal sehen was die Ostseeleoparden bzw. die Platten davon halten. |kopfkrat 

Wir berichten euch dann morgen früh berichten was gelaufen ist.

Grüsse an alle. Und Tschüss!!!

|wavey: #h |wavey: #h #h |wavey: #h


----------



## pohlk (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Gestern auf Rügen.

Erneuter Angriff von HAVSEI und mir.

3 Stunden mit allen möglichen Ködern geangelt und nicht einen Biss bekommen.

Das Einzige was passiert ist, dass 2 weitere Blinker in der Ostsee verschwunden sind.

Wir haben anscheinend noch keine 1000 Würfe gemacht? |kopfkrat


----------



## ha-le (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Habe es auch mal wieder versucht...
Im Morgengrauen POEL RIFF, zum Mittag KEGNAES STRAND und am Abend OESTERHAGE (Fjord)...
Nicht einen Zupfer !
Wo sind sie ???


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Also bei mir sind sie auch nicht, Brodtener Steilufer gestern: Tote Hose + Eiszapfen an den Fingern


----------



## Schleuse (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Hmmm..., nix los an der Küste? |kopfkrat

Dachte echt nach unserem Glück (bzw. Nobbses) letzte Woche auf Fehmarn,
das hier jetzt ne Menge Fangmeldungen kommen...
Geht hier kaum noch einer fischen?
Hat mich eh gewundert, es waren fast keine anderen Mefo-Angler unterwegs,
was auf Fehmarn ja auch ungewöhnlich ist...|rolleyes 

Oder hatten wir einfach nur unverschämtes Glück?
Glaub ich aber nicht, denn die Fische gingen über 3 Tage verteilt an den Haken...

Los, ab an die Küste Jungs und Fangmeldungen her...:m


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Also Kieler Förde hab ich schon seit Wochen keine Forelle mehr dran gehabt und auch die anderen nicht .
Aber vorgestern Abend war mehrmals ein Fisch an der Oberfläche zu sehen das könnte eine gewesen sein . Wollt aber nicht beißen #c


----------



## pohlk (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Ich kann mir auch nicht erklären wo die Fische sind? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Ich habe auch außerhalb des Boards absolut keine Fangmeldungen über MeFo's gehört.

Was ist denn bloß los????


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*



			
				pohlk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir auch nicht erklären wo die Fische sind? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich habe auch außerhalb des Boards absolut keine Fangmeldungen über MeFo's gehört.
> 
> Was ist denn bloß los????



Nicht das ihr denkt wir haben eine Truttenpest  

Ich hatte gestern zweimal Glück und habe eine entnommen


----------



## symphy (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Bin da kein Profi aber das Wetter will wohl offensichtlich nicht wirklich kühler werden bei fast 10 Grad Temp ,hmmm|kopfkrat

Mal sehen wie es sich entfaltet :m


----------



## Broder (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Hallo Timsen,

toller Fang, herzlichen Glückwunsch |wavey:


----------



## Juletrae (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Letzte Woche wurden einige Fische an der Küste von M-V gefangen! Allerdings die meisten auf Fliege und wenige auf Eisen! Die Fische sind also anscheinend doch da!


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Willkommen an Board Juletrae #h


----------



## Juletrae (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Hei Hei,

vielen Dank Truttafriend!!!  |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Petri Timsen....... #6 
Hübsche Rute, hübscher Fisch ...... und schöner Zaun :q :q :q


----------



## Loecki (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Wann: 11.12.05
Wer: Ich
Wo: Nähe Schleimünde
Köder: Gladsax schwarz-rot
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Wind: W4
Wetter: Bedeckt
Zeit: 15.15 - 16:30 Uhr
Sicht(Wasser): klar
Fisch: 1 glitschige MeFo ca. 35-40cm, und zwei pralle Dorschis 61 u. 62cm + 2 Nemo`s.
Wurde von meiner Frau ans Wasser gejagt|bla:, da ich aufgrund der wenigen verbleibenden Angelzeit es als nicht mehr lohnenswert eingestuft habe|kopfkrat . Da lag ich offentsichtlich total daneben und konnte in den 1 1/4 Std. 5 Fische landen und hatte sogar noch einen MeFo-Biss mehr zu verzeichnen.
Da sag ich doch: Danke Schatz :k


----------



## osteangler (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

wann:    11.12.05
wer :     kumpel und ich
wo :      nähe eckernförde
köder:    sämtliche ( nur blech!)
angelmethode : watfischen
wind :    wsw 4-5
wetter:  bedeckt/ später leichter nieselregen
zeit:      9.00 bis 17.30 uhr
wasser:  zuerst klar, später leicht trüb, wasser war sehr niedrig
Fisch :   nix !  zwei aussteiger nach kurzem drill!! Fisch war also da. 

den ganzen tag nix, dann kurz vor feierabend zwei aussteiger in 30 min.wenn das nicht motiviert


----------



## Skorpion (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht das ihr denkt wir haben eine Truttenpest


Genau |supergri  Fisch ist da muss nur gefangen werden :m
Ich hatte auch Glück am WE:


----------



## goeddoek (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht das ihr denkt wir haben eine Truttenpest
> 
> Ich hatte gestern zweimal Glück und habe eine entnommen




Moin Tim, oll Baas |wavey: 

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch :m Toller Fisch #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

@ Tim und Martin |wavey: 

Glückwunsch zu euren "Silberträumen". #6 
Scheint so, als wenn es wohl langsam los geht. |wavey:


----------



## Havorred01 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Moin !
Mein Fangergebnis
wann: 11+12.12.05
wer : Schwiegervater und ich
wo : Gennerbucht und Aabenraa Fjord
köder: Von- Bis fast alle Blinker und Wobbler die ich habe
angelmethode : spinnfischen Watfischen
wind : Sa. SW- 5 ; So. W bis ca. 8
wetter: sa. bedeckt/ , So. genauso 
zeit: 8.00 bis 18.30 uhr
wasser:Klar, , am So. hatte einer den Stöpsel gezogen, wasser war sehr niedrig
Fisch :Außer Spesen nix gewesen. 3 kleine Dorsche am Sa.

Gruß 
Havorred


----------



## Schleuse (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

@ Truttafriend & Skorpion

schöne Fische - Glückwunsch! #6
geht doch...


ich komme leider erst im nächsten Jahr wieder an die Küste :c:c:c


----------



## dat_geit (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Wann: 11.12.05
Wer: Ich, Horni and Friends
Wo: BD und Dahme
Köder: Skjöld schwarz-rot
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Wind: NW2, dann 3-4
Wetter: Bedeckt, diesig
Zeit: 15.00 - 17:30 Uhr
Sicht(Wasser): klar
Fisch: 1 Big-one beim Einwerfen der neuen Schnur und gleichzeitigem Test eines 20gr Skjöld nach kurzem Drill verloren.
Schnur ist gut (Spiderwire .12) und Köder auch Skjöld, der Rest war einfach Konzentrationsmangel.
Vor Dahme viele Netze und für uns ein paar Dorsche, was an diesem Tag nicht selbstverständlich war.


----------



## dat_geit (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

*Fettes Petri* an Skorpion, Zippy und Truttafriend, das rockt doch.....#6

PS.: 24.12-31.12 pssssst bin ich auf ALS......


----------



## gofishing (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Die Fische stehen im knöcheltiefen Wasser.|supergri 
Die werden wohl von den meisten überlaufen. 
http://www.flywater-production.dk/index.html
Sind zwar nur Meeräschen aber wat solls. 

Also dat näxte mal ein wenig vorsichtiger an Wasser.|wavey: 

TL

Ralph


----------



## TankMan (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Moin, moin,
kurzer Bericht meines heutigen Ausfluges:

Teil 1:
*Datum*: 17.12.2005
*Wo*: Ostsee, Kieler Bucht, Steilküste Stohl
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: Sprökis, Kinetic Salty, Hansen Flash
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: laut BSH N - NW, Stärke 2-3, war aber deutlich N und heftig
*Himmel*: wolkig bis heiter
*Uhrzeit*: 08.00 bis 09.00 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: -2,0 - -0,5°C
*Wasserstand*: hoch (und das des Nordwest die letzten Tage, ca. 0,6 bis 1 Meter Welle, Folge: ABBRUCH, ging gar nicht
*Sicht (Wasser):* aufgewühlt, viele Schwebteile, am Ufer z.T. "Brühe"
*Wassertemp*.: um 5° C
*Wer*: ich
*Fisch*: nichts 


Teil 2:
*Datum*: 17.12.2005
*Wo*: Ostsee, Kieler Förde, Falkensteiner Strand
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: Sprökis, Kinetic Salty, Hansen Flash
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund, Sandgrund
*Wind*: laut BSH N - NW, Stärke 2-3, hier passte das auch
*Himmel*: wolkig bis heiter
*Uhrzeit*: 09.15 bis 11.00 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: -2,0 - -0,5°C
*Wasserstand*: hoch, leicht wellig
*Sicht (Wasser):* aufgewühlt, viele Schwebteile
*Wassertemp*.: um 5° C
*Wer*: ich
*Fisch*: nichts - entweder habe ich das Angeln verlernt oder es läuft z.Zt. wirklich wenig...Falkenstein habe ich aus der Not heraus heute zum ersten Mal probiert, sieht ja so schlecht nicht aus, hat jemand dort schon mal Erfahrungen gesammelt bzw. was gefangen?

Björn


----------



## HD4ever (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*



			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> @ Truttafriend & Skorpion
> 
> schöne Fische - Glückwunsch! #6



auch von mir !!! #6
schöne Fänge !!!


----------



## tritrixi (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

*Datum*: 17.12.2005
*Wo*: Lübecker Bucht
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: Gladsax 21g Schwarz/Kupfer
*Uhrzeit*: 14.30 bis 17.30
*Lufttemperatur*: -1,0° C
*Wasser*: hoher Wasserstand, ablandiger Wind
*Sicht (Wasser):* leicht trüb
*Wassertemp*.: um 5° C
*Wer*: ich
*Fisch*: Um 16.15 erster Biss seit langem, 44er Mefo sicher gelandet. 15 min später der zweite Biss, diesmal aber das typische Klopfen vom Dorsch. 
Ja und so war es, ganze 57cm lang und das fast am Strand. Danach war wieder alles wie Tod. 

Man muss ja auch mal Glück haben.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

War malwieder unterwegs an der Kieler Förde ...
N ordentlicher Klopper hat sich immermal vor mir an der Oberfläche gezeigt , teilweise nur 10 m von mir entfernt .

Aber trotz mehrmaligem Köderwechsel konnt ich ihn nicht zum Biss überreden :c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Wer fährt zwischen den "Jahren" zum Mefo oder Dorschblinkern an die Küste#c 
Da ich ein "Anfänger" in sachen "Watfischen" in der Ostsee bin,würde ich mich gern jemanden (auch gern einer Gruppe) anschliessen....

Also,wer nimmt nen ahnnungslosen Angler mit an die Küste|supergri 

Bis denne Stefan


----------



## TankMan (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Moin auch,
dritter Versuch dieses Wochenende:

*Datum*: 18.12.2005
*Wo*: Ostsee, Kieler Außenförde, Bülker Leuchtturm
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: Sprökis, Snaps Draget, Hansen Flash
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: laut BSH WSW, Stärke 3
*Himmel*: heiter
*Uhrzeit*: 07.30 bis 09.30 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: -2,0 bis -0,5°C
*Wasserstand*: normal, leicht wellig
*Sicht (Wasser):* stark aufgewühlt, viele Schwebteile
*Wassertemp*.: um 5° C
*Wer*: ich
*Fisch*: keene Trutte, wa? Ein Biß in der Dämmerung, den ich aber einem Ostsee-Leo zuschreibe. Sonst nichts.

Björn


----------



## Drillmaschine (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

*Moin,

war auch unterwegs:

Datum*: 18.12.2005
*Wo*: Stohl bis 10-11 Uhr, E-Bucht Nord 12-15 Uhr
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: Spöket, Hansen Flash, Fight, 
*Uhrzeit*: siehe oben
*Lufttemperatur*: 1-3 ° C
*Wasser*: In Stohl richtige Brühe und hohe Dünungswellen, die einen von den Füssen rissen. Unangenehmes Fischen. Daher Platzwechsel. Dort Kristallklares Wasser
*Wassertemp*.: 5° C
*Wer*: Kumpel (FliFi) und ich
*Fisch: Nichts, noch nicht mal nen Biss oder Nachläufer- Schade #c
*


----------



## Blauortsand (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt zwischen den "Jahren" zum Mefo oder Dorschblinkern an die Küste#c
> Da ich ein "Anfänger" in sachen "Watfischen" in der Ostsee bin,würde ich mich gern jemanden (auch gern einer Gruppe) anschliessen....
> 
> Also,wer nimmt nen ahnnungslosen Angler mit an die Küste|supergri
> ...



Schau doch mal den Threat an Küstentreffen zwischen den Tagen dort wirst Du am Strand auf geballte Fachkompetenz stoßen!


----------



## Nordangler (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Heute hat mein Kollege in Nordgaadholz eine 66er erwischt. 2800 gr. schwer.

Sven


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

petri zu dem schönen Fang !!! :m
habe heute mal ein paar Schleppversuche in der FL-Außenförde unternommen ...
viele Heringsschwärme und die dicken Dorsche direkt darunter ... aber kein Biß auf meine Wobbler ... #c


----------



## RalfAlbers (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Datum: 22.12.2005
Wo: WH
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Spöket, Abu Garcia Terminator, Falkfish Thor, Snaps
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: West. 3-4
Himmel: heiter
Uhrzeit: 14:30 bis 18:00 Uhr
Lufttemperatur: 5 °C
Wasserstand: normal bis hoch,durch die Wellen beschränkte sich das Waten auf die ersten 5 Meter...
Wassertemp.: um 5° C
Wer: ich
Fisch: nichts , kein Biss, kein Nachläufer... Ich bin aber sicher, dass da Fische waren...
drei Herren waren seit morgens da und hatten eine schöne 50(?)er..

Durch den Seitenwind und die extreme Strömung kein schönes Angeln, man wirft nach vorne, die Blinker landen querab und nach ein paar Sekunden holst Du quer zum Ufer ein.... Trost spendete meine neue Rolle...


----------



## JunkieXL (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Wer: Ich
Wo: Meschendorf
Wann: 13.00-16.00Uhr
Wetter: OPTIMAL, leicht trübes Wasser 2 aus West 
Köder: Spöket, Dega Fyn und was die Kiste sonst noch hergab
Fisch: NULL nada nichts ... ich hab dieses Jahr noch nicht eine Mefo gezogen vor 2Jahren hatte ich um die zeit schon 22 Stück *hmpf*
Hatte auf dem 3ten Wurf einen kurzen Anbiss auf den 4ten en Nachläufer von einer kleinen danach war nichts mehr, nich mal nen Dorsch konnte ich überlisten!:c:c:c


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Jippi bei mir hats endlich geklappt !
Nachdem die schon die letzten 3 tage die ganze zeit vor meinen Füßen am rumplantschen waren hat heute endlich eine gebissen !
ca . 55 cm lang , aber leider gefärbt :c 

Gebissen hat sie auf nen silbernen Blinker im Kieler hafen .


----------



## Haeck (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Datum: 24.12.05

Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Salty Grün/silber 18gr. u. Snaps 20gr. 
Wassertiefe: 0 - 7 m
Wassertrübung: leicht angetrübt
Wind: W auflandig bei 5 bft. auf 7 steigend 
Lufttemp.: 8 Grad 
Luftdruck: 1016.0 hPa abnehmend
Strömung: mäßig
Himmel: teils sonnig teils bedeckt
Angelzeit: 7:30 - 11.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: zwischen  9 - 10 Uhr
Wasserstand: > 20 NN
Wassertemp:  6 Grad innerhalb 5 m wassertiefe
Wo: Kieler Förde
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wer: Ich 
Fisch: zwei grönländer zwischen 41 u. 45 cm    

mfg

haeck


----------



## der_Jig (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

*Datum*: 25.12.2005
*Wo*: Bülk
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*:  Kinetic Salty, Hansen Flash
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2 m
*Wind*: W 3-4
*Himmel*: klar und sonne
*Uhrzeit*: 08.00 bis 11.00 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: 1,5 - 3°C
*Wasserstand*: hoch, wellig
*Sicht (Wasser):* sehr trüb
*Wassertemp*.: ?

*Fisch*:  ein ganz kurzer anfasser und das wars dann auch...


aber ein wundervoller tag zum fischen!  aber nun ist erstmal wieder family dran


----------



## kalle-wirsch (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Datum: 26.12.05
Wo: Heiligenhafen Strandhusen
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Alles an Metall was ich hatte 
Tiefe: 0,5- 1,5m
Wind: NO 4-5
Himmel: bewölkt, z.T Schneetreiben
Wasser: trüb bis aufgewühlt, mächtig krautig, sehr hoch
Uhrzeit: 14:00 - 16:00

Fisch: nichts !!!  kein Fischkontakt, kein Zupfer, kein Nachläufer - wär bei der Brühe wohl auch nicht zu sehen gewesen.

Lese hier schon etwas länger eure Beiträge mit Interesse und habe mich nun auch angemeldet um ab und an mal was beizutragen.
Bin 39, komme aus Heiligenhafen und angel schon immer - mal mehr mal weniger - aber hauptsächlich in der Brandung und vom kleinen Boot oder Kutter. Ich bin auch begeisterter Segelfan und im Winter ist schlecht mit segeln, da komm ich dann zum Angeln.

o.k. das war´s   bis dann


----------



## Mepps (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Datum: 26.12.05
Wo: Schönhagen
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Spöket
Wind: 2-3 west 
Himmel: klar mit einzelnen Wolken
Wasser: klar
Uhrzeit: 15-17 uhr
So mal kurz mit 2 kumpels los gewesen. Ergebniss: 1 Mefo, blank und 42cm lang. Natürlich schwimmt sie wieder dann noch 8 Dorsche zwischen 45-50cm. Insgesamt nen schöner Kurztrip mit viel Spaß beim Dorschdrillen:q


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> Uhrzeit: 15-27 uhr



Endlich wurden die Tage mal verlängert, ich bin mit 24 Stunden auch nie hingekommen!


----------



## Mepps (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

jaja was man nicht alles fürn ne lange Angelsession tut


----------



## salmohunter (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Datum 26.12.05
Waabs
Fliege / verschiedene Muster
Wind / West ca. 2 / 3
Wasser klar Himmel klar ( ganzschön kühl  )
von 13 bis ca. 16 Uhr
Bin mal auf n Sprung mit einem Freund am Wasser gewesen ( er mit Blinker )
Ergebnis : ich 2 blanke Mefos ca. 40 cm beide wieder im Wasser, mein Freund
einen Minidorsch, ein Stück weiter weg von uns hat ein Fliegenfischer eine gute Mefo von ca. 60 cm gefangen.

Gruß & TL 
Dieter


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Hi Jungs, hab mich endlich angemeldet und werd euch gleich mal meine Egebnisse vom Dezember mitteilen!
*Ort:* Falkenstein
*Uhrzeit:* Alle Fänge zwischen 16 - 17.00 Uhr
*Köder:* Wobbler blau/orange
*Wann:* 01.12. 15 - 18 Uhr - 1 Mefo ca. 30 cm und 1 Mefo 39,99 cm, released
07.12. 14.30 - 17.30 2 Dorsche 53 und 57 cm + 1 Anfasser (Dorsch?)
14.12. 15 - 18 Uhr - 1 Mefo 55 cm herrlich fett und silbern:q 
20.12. 15 - 17.30 - Nix#d 

Bis auf den 20.12 kamen die Winde immer schwach aus südlicher Richtung, Wasser war klar. Bisse kamen immer kurz nach 16.00 Uhr, konnte ich die Uhr nach stellen. Am 14. schaute ich um 16.10 auf die Uhr und dachte noch jetzt müßte eigentlich gleich was passieren, da knallte es auch schon.
Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und freue mich auf einen regen Erfahrungsaustausch!
Andreas#6


----------



## Nordangler (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*



			
				Bluefish&Seatrout schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs, hab mich endlich angemeldet und werd euch gleich mal meine Egebnisse vom Dezember mitteilen!
> *Ort:* Falkenstein
> *Uhrzeit:* Alle Fänge zwischen 16 - 17.00 Uhr
> *Köder:* Wobbler blau/orange
> ...


Na denn herzlich willkommen hier im Board und Glückwunsch zu deinen Fängen.

Sven


----------



## nils7677 (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

*Datum*: 28.12.2005
*Wo*: Neustädter Bucht 
*Angelmethode*: Spinnfischen
*Köder*: Spöket, Hansen Flash 
*Uhrzeit*: 08:00 - 11:45
*Lufttemperatur*: -1 ° C
*Wasser*:Kristallklares Wasser, kaum Welle
*Wassertemp*.: 4° C
*Wer*: zwei Kumpel + ich


Nachdem in den letzten Tagen mehrere Forellen gefangen wurden, wollte ich heute auch einmal Glück herausfordern. Leider hatte ich während der 4 Stunden nicht einen Anfasser. Ein weiterer Kollege kam so gegen 10 Uhr dazu und fing beim zweiten Wurf eine blitzblanke 45er und 10 Minuten später einen 55er Dorsch.

Gruss Nils


----------



## TankMan (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

*Na, Jungens und Mädels,*
*dies war definitiv mein letzter Mefo-Ausflug ... für dieses Jahr! Kurzer Bericht der Statistik zuliebe*

*Datum*: 30.12.2005
*Wo*: Ostsee, Kieler Förde, Falckensteiner Strand
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: Spröcket Weiß, Grau, Hansen Stripper Weiß / Weiß u. schwarze Punkte. Kinetic
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: laut BSH SO 3, passte auch
*Himmel*: bedeckt
*Uhrzeit*: 12.00 bis 15.00 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: -2,0 - -0,5°C
*Wasserstand*: niedrig (siehe Fotos)
*Sicht (Wasser):* leicht aufgewühlt bis klar
*Wassertemp*.: um 4° C
*Wer*: ich
*Fisch*: ein Zupfer gegen 13.00 Uhr, sonst nichts
Anmerkungen: war wohl mein letzter Ausflug dieses Jahr |kopfkrat ! Ich denke aber, dass es, aufgrund der Witterung, gut aussieht für die nächsten Tage und Wochen! Wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch, GESUNDHEIT, und sonst alles Gute für das neue Jahr! Keep on hunting!

Björn

Fotos:


----------



## Nordangler (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Schöne Fotos !!!


Sven


----------



## ha-le (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Vorweg - Frohes und aktives 2006 !

Mein letzter Ausflug (27.12.-01.01.) ging nach Ristinge / Langeland.
Erstmals auf dem "langenland", aber Dank ein paar Hinweisen von Boardies...
Hütte war gut und günstig, etwas weit (1200m) vom Wasser weg.
Das Wetter war heftig, Dauerschneefall und starke Winde aus Nord, NO und NW und später aus allen südlichen Richtungen.
Übelste Schneeverwehungen - steckte sogar mit dem Auto fest 
(was bei einem Lupo aber auch nicht schwer ist #v )

So, befischt habe ich Ristinge Hale bis zum Sandstrand Ristinge. Richtig gut hat mir das Stück Steilküste gefallen. Tiefes Wasser mit vielen großen Steinen und sehr vielen dunklen Blasentangfeldern...

Würde immer wieder das Stück befischen ! Sehr vielversprechend !

Einen Nachläufer. Zwei 43er und eine fette 55er (alle blitzeblank).
Alle kamen aus tief dunklen Krautfeldern und gingen dicht unter der Öberfläche auf SNAP 15g silber/grün und silber/blau.

Die große war ein schöner Jahresabschluß und ließ sich auch wirklich lange Zeit um endlich in meinem Kescher zu zappeln.

Die kleinen hatten ausschließlich kleine Krebse gefressen und die große war gestopft mit kleinen und mittleren Fischen.

Ein wirklich sehr fetter Fisch.

So, auf ein noch schöneres Jahr 2006 Gesundheit, Glück...
...und mir persönlich mal einen richtig großen Fisch :q 
HA-LE
andre_gr_2000@yahoo.de


----------



## Tüdel (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2005*

Hallo Zusammen und Willkommen an die Neulinge ...

Hab' noch was nachzutragen:

30.12.2005
Trolling
Wind aus Süd und um 4 Bft
Luft um -1
Bewölkt
Mittelgroße Flutter Spoons in Orange/weiß, Grün/Weiß, Popcorn und Blau/Silber
4 Trutten 43, 45, 60 und 41 und zwei Dorsche so um 45

Die 60er hatte den Ranzen voller kleiner Hornhechte!?

Gruß und ein gutes neues Jahr

Tüdel


----------

